#  Der kleine Patient >   Kopfschmerzen >

## Zora1111

Hilfe, seit 7 Wochen hat meine 13jährige Tochter furchtbare Kopfschmerzen (ein starkes Druckgefühl) sowie Sehstörungen (sieht weiße Punkte) und Schwindel. Bisher wurde keine Ursache gefunden (B
ehandlung Halswirbelsäule durch Osteopath, Blutuntersuchung unauffällig, .... 
hat jemand eine Idee, was die Ursache / richtige Behandlung sein könnte :Huh?:

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Haben Sie schon mal im psychischen Bereich gesucht?
Wie steht es mit der Schule, wie mit den Freunden/innen?
Hat sie irgendeinen Leistungsdruck?
Und vieles mehr, was man nicht so ohne weiteres feststellt, können die Ursache sein.
Hat sie diese Kopfschmerzen tatsächlich ohne jegliche Unterbrechung? 
Migräne möglich?
Es gibt da vieles zu beobachten. Trotzdem sollte keine Fixierung erfolgen.
Herzliche Grüße
Ruhebärbele

----------


## NiniSupri

Migräne könnte ich mir vorstellen

----------


## merida

Könnte eventuell auch Schlaf- oder Vitamin-Mangel sein, da würde ich es mit viel frischem Obst und Gemüse versuchen, bevor Du Kopfschmerztabletten einsetzt.

----------


## miauu

Das "riecht" für mich nach Migräne mit Aura. Ist weitaus heftiger, als man sich das von extern vorstellen kann. Mich hat es zwischen 16 und ca. 18 Jahren erwischt und regelmäßig lahm gelegt. Erst ein Besuch im örtlichen KH hat dann Gewissheit gebracht. War bei einem Chefarzt der Neurologie, der dann endlich den Befund hatte: Migräne beidseitig mit Aura. 
LG

----------


## tina2011

gerade in der Pubertät tritt sowas ja häufiger auf - ich würde sie auch auf Migräne checken lassen

----------


## pruga

Hallo,   
Krankenhaus ist auf jeden Fall die beste Wahl, da können alle Untersuchungen gemacht werden, mit denen man die wirklich ernsten Ursachen ausschließen kann.

----------


## magdalenaT

ich denke auch mal an die Migräne, denn auch ich kenne die Schmerzen allzu gut.  :Peinlichkeit:

----------

